

A new protocol for social interaction - raasdnil
http://lindsaar.net/2010/9/19/a_new_protocol_for_social_interaction

======
wturner
I think this would require a new set of assumptions, a new social contract and
the government would have to write new laws to accommodate it. Their would
probably be a vigilant "free market-ism" backlash that would crush it all
before it even got off the ground. This is assuming the press wouldn't ignore
it all together and people are remotely educated enough to understand this
"tech stuff" to care. I think their would need to be an extremely thought out
tangible template that gets enough people on the side of the idea that it can
persuade a large chunk of the "big business" eco-system that it's for the
better and there's something in it for them. Otherwise, It will probably
remain just that - an idea.

------
raasdnil
I am quite interested to hear comments and feedback about these ideas and the
four parts of the protocol outlined in the post.

